# BBQ Video: For all us Southerners



## Hamalas (Nov 20, 2008)

YouTube - The BBQ Song


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 20, 2008)

Oops! I didn't see that it was already up. Sorry!  So how do you embed a video like that?


----------



## biggandyy (Nov 20, 2008)

hehhehheh.. Florida ain't a southern state!


----------

